# Where is cm



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Does anyone have numbers for the Cm hole? You can private message if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have an area? Off Destin, Pensacola.... I may have it, called something else. That happens a lot....


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Cm holes off Pensacola. Natural bottom. Near Paradise hole?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sent you a PM


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't waste your time and gas going to CM, no fish there worth keeping.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha, I sent the fella some numbers via a PM and not even a "thank you" Enjoy bfish....


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> ha ha, I sent the fella some numbers via a PM and not even a "thank you" Enjoy bfish....


Second time he asked. Think first time was in the GPS numbers list post. Hope he catches a boatload of fish ..

../r..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> ha ha, I sent the fella some numbers via a PM and not even a "thank you" Enjoy bfish....


Me too. Never again.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Last time I dove there, we didn't see anything but 1000 lionfish and two aggressive sharks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

"Good on ya" for trying to help a guy out.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing there but sharks.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*coming down June 22*

Do you guys have any coordinates close to the P'cola pass. I am coming down from South Dakota June 22. I have fished the Massachusetts many years ago. I have a 17 foot boston whaler and don't want to go out further than 5-10 miles.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenn said:


> Do you guys have any coordinates close to the P'cola pass. I am coming down from South Dakota June 22. I have fished the Massachusetts many years ago. I have a 17 foot boston whaler and don't want to go out further than 5-10 miles.
> Thanks in advance


check your PM's Kenn


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You are some good guys handing out numbers!! Good to see there are still good people out there!! 

Since nobody else did, I'll say it.. Thanks!!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*thank you thank you thanks you*

Thanks so much


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenn said:


> Thanks so much


 
your welcome, Just sent you a few more.....


----------

